# Where the Red Fern Grows



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Read the book so many years ago - watched the movie last week - on a very cold night this winter - in front of the fire with PIKE on my lap - will read it again too WARM my HEART - & YES - the Red Bone Hounds were from Kentucky !!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Why read this book ? Dreams - Hard Work - Setting Goals - Entering New Worlds - Lose - Understanding how much our pups are a part of our lives - it is the definition of what a Vizsla owner should V !! the Red Fern only grows where a Angel drops a seed - that is my PIKE !!!!!!!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

don't listen to re---you'll end up sobbing over old dan for weeks!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Em ? was that a Vote 2 read it - LOL - The Heart is a Lonely Hunter ! that is why I have PIKE in the Field !!!!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I first read this book when I was in grade 8, and it is still one of my all-time faves! But... I completely agree with Emily - even then it made me cry my eyes out.

I think it may be time to re-visit this book, with my pup on one side of me, and a big box of tissue on the other.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

CE - I take that as a YES Vote - if you live life to the FULLEST - our lives R never EASY !!!!!!!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/04/where-red-fern-grows.html

Once a month out on a trail, someone will just call out to me; "Hey, it's Big Dan and Littl' Ann!", as they watch Chloe happily chasing Bailey through the hills.

Happy trails. Off for our first pheasant hunt of the season tomorrow. Been too long. Can't wait to follow Bailey in search of the hidden prize.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

off 2 a club trial tomorow ordered 30 quail 4 a family & friends hunt Sunday ! if it gets better than THIS ! shoot me ( not PIKE ) LOL


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Last week, for the first time in my life I met a Red Boned Coonhound in the flesh. He was the same age as my V (about 8 months), and it was a little shocking how similar the size, build, and coloring were between them. Closer inspection showed a black nose, some black around the muzzle, etc. But with a passing glance one would think V.

Our guys romped so hard. A very cool dog. I hope to see him again.

Bill


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Very close in looks. Both great hunting dogs. Form follows function.

RBD


----------

